# Gas STations closed.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't think really give much thought to the fact that my driver passed two garages and drove on to a third to fill up with petrol. I had noticed that the second one seemed to be closed, the big one in Giza on the corniche.

My doctor has just put this on his facebook page 

‎4 gas stations in Mohendeseen and ZAMALEK closed and the fifth no 92


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The petrol stations in Cairo have run out of 80-octane gasoline and micro-bus and car drivers became like "patients" looking for a medicine that does not exist, Ahmed Azmi, a taxi driver from the Cairo neighbourhood of Hadayek el-Qubba, has said.

Fuel shortages drag on in Cairo - The Egyptian Gazette


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The diesel crisis escalated on Wednesday as most fuel stations announced shortages. The government did not provide the amounts required to fulfill the need, even as state bakeries are about to close due to the shortage.

Diesel crisis escalates as stations report shortages | Egypt Independent

If state bakeries close there will soon be a shortage of subsidized bread, people will start going hungry and riots will follow. Watch this space.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

I queued for an hour and a half to fill up this morning in new Cairo at the only station open. The most concerning part Was the window wiper guys elevated to crowd control complete with holsters, guns and a swagger.......

The night before the army rolled in as there were fights breaking out and fired in the air to settle them down

Is it just me but surely guns and petrol don't really go very well together.:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> I queued for an hour and a half to fill up this morning in new Cairo at the only station open. The most concerning part Was the window wiper guys elevated to crowd control complete with holsters, guns and a swagger.......
> 
> The night before the army rolled in as there were fights breaking out and fired in the air to settle them down
> 
> Is it just me but surely guns and petrol don't really go very well together.:confused2::confused2::confused2:




Surely you have lived here long enough to know that there is no respect for safety


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Surely you have lived here long enough to know that there is no respect for safety


LOL. Yes,Yes I know, as I sat in the queue I managed to convince myself that they werent real bullets, I was perfectly fine, and occupied myself abusing some ones unsecured WI-Fi.....got to look for the positives


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I went from sherouk to heliopolis to nasr city and back to sherouk and all gas stations were either closed or this morning they had a huge line. There is no diesel, as we have a diesel car this sucks, but as far as gas I am not sure if there is none or a small amount.


----------

